

Rolling your own Pre-Launch Page for free - spking
http://spking.com/2011/08/30/roll-your-own-pre-launch-page/

======
ColinWright
I'm going to repeat here what I said in
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2939044>

I'm getting really, really tired of pages that promise a service and then say
"Sign up and we'll let you know when it's ready!"

I know it's a technique for trying to validate an idea before you spend time,
money and effort implementing it, but my reaction now is "Screw you!"

I've signed up several times and never once has it come to anything. I've
spent time filling in boxes, clicking through pages, being promised the
solution to a problem, and nothing has come of it.

My reaction now is "Fuck off and come back when you've done something."

Just a data point for the next time you consider wasting the time of everyone
who might otherwise consider being a customer, instead of using yours to
actually build something.

========

ADDED IN EDIT: Apologies that you've got in the way of one of my rants about
one of my pet hates. Thank you for your calm and considered replies. I do wish
you good fortune. And remember, fortune favors the lucky.

~~~
spking
This isn't a service, it's just a how-to blog post showing how to build a pre-
launch page without paying for anything. You can download all of the files
here: <http://launching.me/download/launchingme.zip>. Sorry for the confusion,
I guess I didn't make it clear enough it's not a new service.

~~~
ColinWright
No, I know that, I get it. This is a service that gives people the ability to
create these pages I hate so much.

I'm sure many people who are slaving away to try to produce a service will
love that they can produce these "teasers that waste time and have no content
but harvest your email" pages.

I'm sure that this will be considered a valuable asset to help potential
startups save time.

I just wanted to point out that in some quarters these sorts of pages create
real animosity and may have a net negative effect.

Feeling my age today.

</rant>

~~~
spking
Colin, sorry I misunderstood and that you've been burned by so many would-be
MVP test pages. Hopefully my little tutorial is used for projects that
actually get released ;)

------
rohitkumar
Don't forget unbounce.com, they have an awesome, extremely customizable
service.

